# 55g natural



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

want a naturalistic tank

i have a four foot 55g and everything is ready i just need to decorate 

ive seen people with the amazon deeproot wood but idk how to get that 

i want to use sand substrate 

i like the idea of sand and wood it looks cool kinda shooting for blackwater look and i want some floating plants(that are not exactly moss) 

suggestions on what i should do to make this look happen?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I have this stuff called frog bite or something like that, floating in my tank and like it. it sends down 2-3 roots the fish and shrimp play in


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

I've had wisteria in my tank before. You can either plant it or just let it float. That stuff grows so freakin' fast, I had to give some to my friend. They'll be good to compete against algae. I've also had pennywort floating around in my tank. Another fast grower, but not as fast as wisteria.


----------

